# [Bloomberg] The Real Cost of Being a Video Gamer



## Alphonze

LOOOOOOOOOOOL
Quote:


> While Gordon uses his laptop to play Zynga games, many PC gamers are more hard-core. "PCs are the hot rodders of game play," says Jamin Warren, founder of Kill Screen magazine, which focuses on the game industry. Warren says hard-core gamers often soup up systems by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics.


Leave it to somebody who has no knowledge of a topic whatsoever to write an article about it.


----------



## Nicnivian

I totally pimp out my systems with motherboards. You know, like only the hard-core do... Word...


----------



## Cyph3r

Wow is this article a joke?
Quote:


> Warren says hard-core gamers often soup up systems by *adding motherboards*, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics.


Warren's also an idiot.


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Oi guys, I've got sooo much lag. Do you think I should "soup" my system up with an extra motherboard?


----------



## youra6

If he had said adding more CPUs, that would have made more sense.


----------



## DuckieHo

Why would anyone get a 105Mb/s network for gaming? If you don't know the difference between throughput and latency, please do not write anything about technology or computers.

Who still buys $33 Monster HDMI cables?

Why does a gaming rig need a UPS?


----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

ADD motherboards?? What genius idea! I never would've thought to put one of those in my "hotrod"

Sent via Tapatalk...


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Oi guys, I've got sooo much lag. Do you think I should "soup" my system up with an extra motherboard?


SLI those, babies! Also, open up a terminal and make the text green and start optimizing your RAM and graphics!!


----------



## Saiyansnake

I knew the article was going to be full of bull as soon as I saw the pic of people playing..... Original Xbox lol.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphonze*
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOL


Trololo pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Adding a motherboard? I guess that is why I could not play crysis


----------



## Blameless

Jennifer Prince, I hope journalism isn't your day job.


----------



## Shodhanth

ROFL!
This is just pure gold!
Maybe someone should comment on the article saying:
Cool Story bro!


----------



## WarMacheen

Hmm, off to Microcenter, I need more motherboards

I could probably tape 3-4 together and then wire them up in a raid so I will have more internets.


----------



## Masterchief3k

I get my HDMI cables for a dollar.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> soup up systems by adding motherboards


That's good to know. My next upgrade will be to add a second motherboard to my setup.


----------



## GingerJohn

Wow. That is 5 minutes of my life that I will never get back, and I'm sure I felt a few points fall off my IQ there too.

It seems he just grabbed a few online catalogues and pulled a few prices. Because _every_ gamer needs to buy special furniture, 2 sets of $250 headphones and other, generally useless, toys. I can't even begin to fully express my disdain for this article, and by extension it's author.

Aside from the article being poorly written and not at all researched, I think the subject is pretty much impossible to quantify too as everyone's tastes, habits and budgets vary a lot. For example, all of us on OCN have similar computer interests and form a way tighter demographic than "gamers" yet the difference in the amount each one of us spends to be an "Overclocker" is huge; from people with AMD rigs and lower end GPUs, to the 980x Qual SLI Watercooler all the way to the LN2 guys the cost is very different.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> I totally pimp out my systems with motherboards. You know, like only the hard-core do... Word...


----------



## faMine

Good thing I bought the unnecessary game board with joystick!


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Wow is this article a joke?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren says hard-core gamers often soup up systems by *adding motherboards*, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> Warren's also an idiot.
Click to expand...

You ever tried playing a game *without* adding a motherboard? Trust me, it's not pretty...

And LOL at this. What a flawed and uninformed piece. So many poor assumptions to summarize costs in there... :/


----------



## USFORCES

The comments people are leaving,








Quote:


> Edward Gabriel 1 day ago Collapse
> 
> Being a gamer is INSANELY expensive. I've spent $212,000 this year alone.
> 
> First I went out and bought a Wii, which was $150. I thought that was bad enough.
> 
> It turns out that a Wii requires a power connection, which means I also needed a house.
> 
> The house cost $211,850.
> 
> Gaming is way too expensive.


----------



## Crunkles

Who doesn't have go-kart controllers for their racing games? amirite?!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quite unfortunately, the real cost of being a gamer is having to deal with the (at least monthly) ******ed articles that idiots will write about you.


----------



## Gillos

http://www.overclock.net/t/444496/1st-time-comptuer-build-56k-no-way-funny








"They got the motherboard idea from ME!"

.


----------



## Harbinger

I just love it when the non-techy people act like they know it all and end up making a fool of themselves. Not that I look down on them, but it's better for everyone if you don't open your mouth and say something silly.


----------



## Blk

Whoever wrote that article must be ******ed.


----------



## Adam2190

I always love reading articles by people who have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## hednik

She had to have spent at least 6 months entrenched in the "gamerz 1337" underworld to get that kind of insight...

She also forgot the expense of a new kitten as well....


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Why would anyone get a 105Mb/s network for gaming? If you don't know the difference between throughput and latency, please do not write anything about technology or computers.
> Who still buys $33 Monster HDMI cables?
> Why does a gaming rig need a UPS?


To be fair though, generally higher bandwidth connections have lower latency.


----------



## Saiyansnake

AHHHHH I get it... No wonder I couldn't get a perfect Windows Experience Index score........... I need an additional motherboard!!
Seriously $600 for 30 games on STEAM lol.... during a holiday sale anyone can easily buy more than 30 games with $60.


----------



## YouWin

Whoever wrote that article is a moron. But also pro in the aspect of talking out his ~love~ xD


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Why would anyone get a 105Mb/s network for gaming? If you don't know the difference between throughput and latency, please do not write anything about technology or computers.
> Who still buys $33 Monster HDMI cables?
> Why does a gaming rig need a UPS?


$33??? There $69+ all over...


----------



## Kand

Hipster gaming.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbinger*
> 
> I just love it when the non-techy people act like they know it all and end up making a fool of themselves. *Not that I look down on them*, but it's better for everyone if you don't open your mouth and say something silly.


I do. They're so obnoxious when they're absolutely clueless about something yet they make up ridiculous things about it to make it seem that they know a lot about it. For instance the topic on dual core processors... I've heard guys trying to explain it to their friends and they swear that it means they have two "computer chips."


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> If he had said adding more CPUs, that would have made more sense.


Even that would have been ridiculous as (I think) the only processors that can do multi CPU setups are Xeons and Opterons and the cost would be over the top and the gaming performance wouldn't really change..


----------



## djriful

$4000 for a PC, where in the world are you coming from, Jennifer Prince...

$1600 can decked out a Ivy Bridge + 7970 easily. Pretty much throw anything at it.


----------



## 7heMy7h

I think this article just raised the bar for internet trolls everywhere. Now I'm off to buy more motherboards, and maybe I'll download some RAM while I'm at it!


----------



## ddx

Digital Storm Dreadnought PC...lol

- $3333 inflated pre-build machine with GTX 590 quad SLI powering a single 27" monitor...
- $270 for keyboard and mouse solely due to the fact that they are labeled "gaming"
- $80 game pad w/ joystick...really? because all those macro keys on your G19 aren't enough
- Blu-ray burners are just soo essential too...

Who is this Warren character?
Soup up your system by adding motherboards?
Boost your ram to improve gaming experience (huh?)
Optimize your graphics...like picking dual 590s to run a 27"?

Do people really buy his magazine?

People should really use this thing called "google" and "the interwebz" to do some research before writing these articles...


----------



## tomsteel1

Im going to install all my games on my second motherboard. Beat that SSSSSD's!!


----------



## TFL Replica

Troll article or sheer stupidity? This thread needs a poll.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> While Gordon uses his laptop to play *Zynga* games


stopped reading there...


----------



## metroid112

So my fault and all OCN guys is not to get a 2nd mobo, we will surely improve our gaming experience. Also get more ram, i know a page where you can download it. Maybe download the internet will make it faster?

Seriously, someone should not allow to write an article like this without some proper "ULTRA BASIC" info.


----------



## mothrpe

I never thought about adding motherboards.........something to ponder................hehe

Very funny article.


----------



## HypnotiK

I just want to take the time to thank the writter of this well researched article. I was actually planning on a new build for this summer, pretty much had it planned out and was just waiting for ivy/kepler releases in order to finalize the components list.

After reading this article, I realize that I basically have to rebalance my budget. I planned on getting 4 ivy bridge processors (combine them for quad core), and I had not planned a motherboard, this changes it all, I might have to downgrade to buying two cores (combine them in dual core) and then buy two or three motherboards (depending on the releases, can I use 1366 with ivy.....







).










Edit: Any recommendations for what kind of soup I should add to my system so it runs better? Is that an upgraded kind of watercooling? Won't your computer fry if you put it under water?


----------



## Arslay

Did he really just say that you had to spend over 3000$ to buy a computer.........
/facepalm

And two almost $5000 monitors/ massive TV's


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> (depending on the releases, can I use 1366 with ivy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


you need to buy a PSU for each corez and it will fit just you need to force it into the socket, mines not powering on but it's probably just a driver problem.

(*please* - nobody take this post seriously...)


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7heMy7h*
> 
> I think this article just raised the bar for internet trolls everywhere. Now I'm off to buy more motherboards, and maybe I'll download some RAM while I'm at it!


Did someone say "DOWNLOAD MORE RAM"?!?!?!?!

http://downloadmoreram.com/


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> you need to buy a PSU for each corez and it will fit just you need to force it into the socket, mines not powering on but it's probably just a driver problem.
> (*please* - nobody take this post seriously...)


Oh alright, I'll have to buy more motherboards anyways.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I just bought a supercharger for my PC. No joke.


----------



## flyingsaucers

MOAR MOTHERBOARDS


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers*
> 
> MOAR MOTHERBOARDS


MOAR GUNZ!


----------



## tx-jose

need mooaaaaahhh motherboardssss!!!!!


----------



## Sir Beregond

ADD MOAR MOTHERBOARDZ!!!!

Anyway, this was really good for a laugh. I needed one this morning, thank you.


----------



## RagingCain

This is only a few steps below "Apple" gaming machines....


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> To be fair though, generally higher bandwidth connections have lower latency.


How do you figure?


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> MOAR GUNZ!


Loving it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> hard-core gamers often soup up systems by adding motherboards


I have three myself







I am thinking of getting a fourth one sometime soon.


----------



## redfroth

This kind of article is like shouting "Sue wee!!!" for pigs only for trolls.


----------



## Doomtomb

When you see those fools adding things like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



$30: World of Warcraft: Stormwind Limited Edition Mug -- EB Games/GameStop


----------



## Oupavoc

lol thank you sir


----------



## kennyparker1337

*(I didn't even make it to the first word) I stopped right there...*


----------



## Bit_reaper

ADD MOAR MOTHERBOARDZ. Bwahahahhaahahha




































This is unbelievably stupid. How can any one fail at writing a article this badly.


----------



## treeman

If I get another AMD motherboard, can I Crossfire it? Or can I use RAID? I like the idea of RAID0 striping so that I can play BF3 at 1024x768 better.


----------



## andrews2547

I'm just going though the source and










The prices are just so wrong. Who is going to spend $12,000 on hardware to play WoW?

The real cost of being a video gamer over the course of 1 year:

My sig rig: £800
PS3 (don't need to count a TV because my monitor is one) £200
PSP: £145
Xbox 360: £140
XBL: £30
Internet (100Mbps): £45*12
100 games at an average of £30: £3000

That is a total of £4855, not £10K+

This article is full of fail


----------



## Kauke

Quote:


> Being a gamer is INSANELY expensive. I've spent $212,000 this year alone.
> 
> First I went out and bought a Wii, which was $150. I thought that was bad enough.
> 
> It turns out that a Wii requires a power connection, which means I also needed a house.
> 
> The house cost $211,850.
> 
> Gaming is way too expensive.


----------



## Maxxa

I like tomato soup, but I don't think it will help my gaming pc much...I do however supe it up with some fuzzy dice and ground effects, it makes it look like it's going fast but it's really standing still! I'll have to try this moar RAM thing I hear so much about.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

This was quite funny to read









I learned that:

*I* _needz_ *moar* motherboards using Intel's _CrossfireX_ *to allow* me to SLI my RAMS on my CPU and MEGAHERTZ _*so I can run*_ Minesweeper


















I'm worried that the author thinks you add in a WoW mug and count it as money spent towards gaming and I lol'd at "The Experience" section









I found it quite hard to get to 17 Thousand (In £) when for fun I built a computer with the most unnecessary parts and wasted money and still never got there. I'd need to buy at least 13 more monitors.


----------



## Onex

Ohmygawd how do you add a motherboard, is it like overclocking an hdd???? I do that alll the time!!11!11!
. $17,000 on final tally??? Does no one proof read or even check the relevancy of this junk before being published?? The so called souped up dreadnaught pc is not $3,333 (looks like they had the jitters and pressed the 3 a few times extra and said eh what the heck) its only $1000. I was not aware that it requires a 27'' screen and buy all the apps for it, as if pc programs itself is not enough we need apps for the monitor.

Useless article is useless.


----------



## WarMacheen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *(I didn't even make it to the first word) I stopped right there...*


Original xbox is more powerful because it's bigger, thus it has at least 2 motherboards


----------



## StormXLR

... Did not even bother to read that bullcrap >_> /facepalm...
People why are you so stupid!


----------



## Troezar

Now imagine an article written on a subject you know nothing about. You will probably never believe anything you read again


----------



## Wolfchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> ... Did not even bother to read that bullcrap >_> /facepalm...
> People why are you so stupid!


Oh you should definitely read it, it's hilarious.


----------



## Phen1863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMacheen*
> 
> Original xbox is more powerful because it's bigger, thus it has at least 2 motherboards


To be fair the original xbox had 5 and 1/2 motherboards. The original concept included 6 motherboards but they couldn't find a way to get additional funding to invent the technology needed to link 6 as all other systems at the time were using 5 motherboards using a technology known as hyperboard fun link. Another little known fact is that the original xbox contained over 1 tb of ram. So, maybe you guys need to do some research before you make baseless accusations against such a well known and respected journalist.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMacheen*
> 
> Original xbox is more powerful because it's bigger, thus it has at least 2 motherboards


So we just really got gipped on the 360 because it only haz 1 motherboardz.

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Ah, the real costs of being ignorant


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> $33??? There $69+ all over...


Those are the cheap monster cables.

You need to get the limited edition cables that use hair clippings of Chuck Noris instead of regular wires to carry the data.

Then they get spendy...though supposedly they've came out with a chest hair line that is priced better.


----------



## vulpecula

I WANT TIME TRAVEL CHAIR! oh, moar motheboards too! They forgot to mention the cost of tweaking the PRAM.


----------



## hermitmaster

I now feel 2% dumber for having read a portion of that article. Some "journalists" should be shot for not verifying their sources.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Oi guys, I've got sooo much lag. Do you think I should "soup" my system up with an extra motherboard?


i think you should ..your mobo is rather lacking









you CAN add moar motherboards..it's called: "building a supercomputer"







\

fps increase=0


----------



## tout

Article was epic... I learned a lot.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulpecula*
> 
> oh, moar motheboards too!


Don't get too many motherboards







You might end up dividing by 0 and then


----------



## Artikbot

What the F word did I just read?


----------



## tout

I guess I'll never be a 'real video gamer' I don't have that kind of money to spend on useless junk.


----------



## MegaSmiley

Did the guy just look for as many useless addons and expensive accessories as he could?

Why is a non-gamer writing an article about the cost of gaming?


----------



## pwnography6

HOLD UP. Now everyone needs to lay off this guy he knows what he is talking about. All journalists do. I actually used his article for the inspiration for a build im working on. You can never have too many components in one stystem.


----------



## eosgreen

that motherboard line is just so funny. its a hardcore article geared towards casuals

woah did a wyrmhole open up?

wow 3 motherboards.... is your computer what they call a "super computer"


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> HOLD UP. Now everyone needs to lay off this guy he knows what he is talking about. All journalists do. I actually used his article for the inspiration for a build im working on. You can never have too many components in one stystem.


Assuming that pic was not just set up for lulz in this thread...

WHAT is that supposed to be?!?! It is like four or five incomplete systems all wired together :headscratch:


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> HOLD UP. Now everyone needs to lay off this guy he knows what he is talking about. All journalists do. I actually used his article for the inspiration for a build im working on. You can never have too many components in one stystem


winning


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Why does a gaming rig need a UPS?


For when mom shuts the power off in the basement?


----------



## eikast

Oh noes. I blew my money on a 7970 trifire... I should have triboarded this set up. No wonder why I'm not getting 1000000000000 FPS in BF3


----------



## pwnography6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Assuming that pic was not just set up for lulz in this thread...
> WHAT is that supposed to be?!?! It is like four or five incomplete systems all wired together :headscratch:


Pic was completely setup for the thread just happened to have some old PSU's and my benching mobos out so threw it all together as ghetto as I could


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Pic was completely setup for the thread just happened to have some old PSU's and my benching mobos out so threw it all together as ghetto as I could


LOL...good work, you should put it in System Builder


----------



## pwnography6

That is what i was going to do orinially bu you can only have 1 mobo and I had 4 in the pic lol. I might email the journalist the picture for constructive advice on how to add another 4 boards and 12 cards.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> That is what i was going to do orinially bu you can only have 1 mobo and I had 4 in the pic lol. I might email the journalist the picture for constructive advice on how to add another 4 boards and 12 cards.


The sad thing is...they might actually give you serious advice.


----------



## TFL Replica

We were wrong all along!


----------



## pwnography6

Couldnt find jennifer prince's email so have sent it through to there suggestion section for this topic. If I hear back il let everyone know.

LOL Sent!


----------



## Zcypot

wowo.... first time I see an article that got me soo heated up like that.... Brb... gotta kill something in some video game to forget about the sheer stupidity I just read.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> no he's doing it right! 2 PS3s = 2 motherboards!


ahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## selectstriker2

I liked this comment
Quote:


> Wantmy15minback 24 minutes ago
> This is the equivalent of a janitor writing a thesis on nuclear fusion.


----------



## _Chimera

Motherboard scaling is not so good, you need at least 5 mobos to run games at 60 seconds per frame.


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> no he's doing it right! 2 PS3s = 2 motherboards!


You have to modify them, soup em up, boost it up and then hook them up together. Anyways, that's what I get from the expert who wrote the article.

Edit: Don't forget the wireless headsets (2 of them at over 250$ each) and customized controllers.


----------



## pwnography6

2 PS3's modded together is bogus... Real pros rig ps3's to 360's with a super nes thrown in for good measure.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Something besides the awful computer build...this:
Quote:


> Kill Screen's Warren says touchscreen technology and the app store make the iPhone 4S and the iPod Touch 64GB the best handheld gaming devices.


So that beats out the 3DS...and now the new PSP...Someone put a hit out on this Ms. Prince and her sources please.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holden Stanford*
> I have over 9000 motherboards, all scotch taped together and I use QDOS to boost my RAMs giving me the superior internetz. I even added 12 28k modems that are all running free trial AOL discs from 1997. It's HARD CORE. GAMES!? ****, try playing 5 games of dig dug across 4 14" monitors with 6 keyboards!


I lost it completely after he mentioned the trial disks.
Quote:


> Kill Screen's Warren says touchscreen technology and the app store make the iPhone 4S and the iPod Touch 64GB the best handheld gaming devices.


wat


----------



## xlink

Before I added a motherboard to my system, it couldn't do anything, but NOW... oh wow you'd be amazed.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Couldnt find jennifer prince's email


Maybe because they already fired her or at least we can only hope.


----------



## NITRO1250

This totally brightened my day!


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

who needs a 7970 when you can have 4 P67's, maybe even 5 optical drives to trick out that hotrod of mine


----------



## Relevant Wing

Reminded me of this one









http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2003/08/25


----------



## Kommanche

Note to article author - "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt".


----------



## Dreamlane

Best article I've ever read!


----------



## vulpecula

Can someone link me to the equivalent of an SLI bridge for motherboards? I've got a few RE3's I'd link to link together so that I can play BF3.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

wow this actually hurt my brain stem to read it....seriously??


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warren, from the article*
> Carrying around an Xbox while it's still on can do permanent damage, says Warren.


Obvious man is obvious.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> HOLD UP. Now everyone needs to lay off this guy he knows what he is talking about. All journalists do. I actually used his article for the inspiration for a build im working on. You can never have too many components in one stystem.


Tri-SLI (or Tri-fire) motherboards. Nice.


----------



## Kvjavs

Adding a case to my computer boosted my performance in Minecraft 10 fold!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I emailed them this

"I'm sure you've already been overrun with e-mail about your blatantly bad article and the fact that bloomberg can no longer be taken seriously, as if it could in the first place. I won't even begin to explain where you were ******ed and how you should ban Jennifer Prince and yourself from ever producing a piece of "journalism" again and instead say may god have mercy on your souls."


----------



## eosgreen

how great would it have been if they actually showed a person who had more then 1 mobo to run whatever game

tri-boarding is for pros


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Why would anyone get a 105Mb/s network for gaming? If you don't know the difference between throughput and latency, please do not write anything about technology or computers.


This is false. The guy at radio shack told me a terrabit router was essential for dropping my motherboard's ping


----------



## Ghooble

These people make me embarressed to call myself ****


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> how great would it have been if they actually showed a person who had more then 1 mobo to run whatever game
> tri-boarding is for pros


That really would have been great...lol since it isn't possible. Not including a rack in a super computer any way. I suppose those really old "riser cards" might count too (though I don't know if I am refering to it correctly..never seen it any where but on a A+ Certification exam pretty sure they've been extinct for about 15-20 years or so.)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Oi guys, I've got sooo much lag. Do you think I should "soup" my system up with an extra motherboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> SLI those, babies! Also, open up a terminal and make the text green and start optimizing your RAM and graphics!!

































Be sure and leave enough space between them so they can breathe.

Edit: @ andrews2547 : Oh man, that pushed me over the edge....I'm laughing so hard I'm tearing up.


----------



## cook

Its not so bad, remember the target audience of Bloomberg is 50-75 year old wealthy business men. These guys can remember being cutting edge for having a fax machine that was not digital. Talking about all the technical language pretty much invented my the Hardware manufacturers in the last 5 years would make the article irrelevant for the target audience.


----------



## andrews2547

My PowerBook G4 was running a bit slow so I added an extra PSU and 2 motherboards and I can run Crysis at 8192 × 4320 on the highest graphics settings and still get 10,000+ frames per second











Sorry about the quality







The iPhone 3G is famous for having one of the best worst cameras in the world


----------



## Kinzer

Some people suck at math, and then there is the people who wrote this...


----------



## jrbroad77

I'm putting money on the idiots at Sevenforums being behind this article.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Anyone know where I can find an sli bridge for my motherboards so I can quad-SLI them together to win the Internet?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find an sli bridge for my motherboards so I can quad-SLI them together to win the Internet?


Just use an IDE cable







That is what I did







It works perfectly every time.


----------



## james_ant

PC Gaming Rig from the source:
Quote:


> $3,333: Digital Storm Dreadnought PC with Blu-Ray & DVD Writer/Reader -- Digital Storm
> $800: Samsung SyncMaster 27-Inch 950 Series HDTV 3D Monitor Combo with Apps -- Amazon.com
> $170: Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming -- Logitech
> $100: Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700 -- Logitech
> $80: Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard with Joystick -- Logitech


I'm sure this PC has like 5 motherboards in SLIfire.


----------



## Ratjack

I put my processor, ram, and power supply inside of my case... it no turn on so good.... would I benefit from adding a motherboard? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hallock

LOL thanks for the laugh.


----------



## james_ant

It's funny how he refers to PC gamers as the "hotroders" of gaming and then procedes to list that overpriced rippoff of a prebuilt PC.

For those interested it is this pc right here built by some company called digital storm.

For 3333$ you only get a single 580, no sound card, no monitor, no extra or premium case fans, and only a 500gb storage drive. Heck they give you a H80 for cooling when that budget could easily afford a full custom water loop were you to built it yourself.

To put the icing on the cake it only has a SINGLE motherboard.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Apparently this is the author's email: [email protected]


----------



## F1ForFrags

The real cost of being a video gamer:

1. Your health
2. Your money
3. Your social life

Fair trade-off, IMO.


----------



## demos

OMG now I realize why I cannot play Metro 2033 @ 240 FPS in my $8,999 HOLOGRAPHIC PRO GAMERZ 60-Inch 3D OLED TV (I think my G13 joystick lowers my fps)

Can I mix an Intel chipset motherboard with my current Amd one for more awesomess? I have already boosted my RAM and optimized my graphics. Help, I need moar motherboardz.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> no he's doing it right! 2 PS3s = 2 motherboards!


please










so hardcore it makes german porn stars puke


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demos*
> 
> Can I mix an Intel chipset motherboard with my current Amd one for more awesomess? I have already boosted my RAM and optimized my graphics. Help, I need moar motherboardz.


Just make sure you get a Lucid board.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

In addition to souping up my PC by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics, I also like to soup up my car by adding turbochargers, boosting spoilers, and optimizing carburetors. And I soup up my sex life by adding women, boosting condoms, and optimizing dildos.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> In addition to souping up my PC by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics, I also like to soup up my car by adding turbochargers, boosting spoilers, and optimizing carburetors. And I soup up my sex life by adding women, boosting condoms, and optimizing dildos.


Now all you need is one of these and you're set for an infinite amount of years: http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/089/3/6/flux_capacitor_icon_2_by_cavemanmac-d3ct04j.jpg


----------



## Harobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Apparently this is the author's email: [email protected]


Thanks for this, I was able to properly respond to this garbage.....

Subject: Are you serious?

Nice work on that gaming article, did you even graduate high school? I'm guessing not based upon your lack of common sense and research skills.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> In addition to souping up my PC by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics, I also like to soup up my car by adding turbochargers, boosting spoilers, and optimizing carburetors. And I soup up my sex life by adding women, boosting condoms, and optimizing dildos.


I just burst out laughing in my cube at work.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Oi guys, I've got sooo much lag. Do you think I should "soup" my system up with an extra motherboard?


Oh, I think two more video cards and a new fan controller could do the trick!










Souping up is the hot thing right now. I spent 3 grand+ on a headphone system which already sounds great, yet, I am putting another $1600 to add the little things which will refine the sound and bring out it's best. But that's 'cause I already souped up my gaming rig. Fancy fans with LEDs, sound card, driving wheel...


----------



## jak23

jak23, hot rodder - I like the sound of that


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> In addition to souping up my PC by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics, I also like to soup up my car by adding turbochargers, boosting spoilers, and optimizing carburetors. And I soup up my sex life by adding women, boosting condoms, and optimizing dildos.


you just gonna have to water cool the pipes with ky, then friction can build up and cause a leak of climactic proportions but just overclock the rag with chloroform and use the cuffs for stability and you should be fine


----------



## magna224

My gaming costs tally:

G400 - $40
Keyboard - $50
Asrock P67 EX6 - $124
Grado SR80i headphones - $74
2500k - $220
8GB RAM - $55
6870 - $145
Hard drive - $55
CPU Cooler - $45

PSU and Case were carried over from previous PC. Lets be honest here, gaming isn't that expensive.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> ROFL!
> This is just pure gold!
> Maybe someone should comment on the article saying:
> Cool Story bro!


Cool story "Sis" actually (Jennifer Prince)

My favorite quip after skimming this ridiculous dunce inspired trashpiece was "While online gaming may be the future, consoles still have many years ahead " Duh Doi? If your stuck in 1980 maybe. AFAIK Online Gaming is the PRESENT, not the FUTURE, and Consoles (mostly) are connected the interwebz today also, not just PCs....

This is Bloomberg? Supposedly a "respected" journal??? And some people still think that "mainstream media" is "news", what a JoKe!

And now back to our "reporter" on the scene Jennifer "Buffy" Prince with some more breaking "news" !


----------



## Goliath.ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Troll article or sheer stupidity? This thread needs a poll.


I so wish this would be a troll article ... but I am afraid its sheer stupidity


----------



## PhilWrir

Im richer than I thought!!!!!









Wait a second...


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Looks like I am a trend setter:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Great info in all of your links , thank you xd. When you lose a Mosfet does it always result in Mobo destruction, or can you Radio Shack another one in there and get running again?
> 
> I have not been successful in getting a clock speed over 4.0 Ghz yet, but I did take the RatRod out for a run with a 4 carb Offy manifold on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what she looks like with all 4 cores running wide open @ 3.8 Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty smokin fast for a $500 RatRod, but she "backfires" a bit with the extra 2 cores. In both extra cores I get an odd "digital crackle" through my audio when I start/close programs, and in the 4th core there is a very odd "digital noise" effect graphically. Certain items on a page will have this odd color static effect confined strictly to individual items on a page, and during games I get some tiny random color screw ups here and there. Amazingly enough, thus far the extra cores have not caused a crash. I already pulled her back into the shop and removed the 4 carb setup. Running straight 5% OC with no other mods. That is plenty fast for any road that I drive right now.


Check out my Hotrod Jennifer ,VROOOM VROOOM!, Hop in baby!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> In addition to souping up my PC by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics, I also like to soup up my car by adding turbochargers, boosting spoilers, and optimizing carburetors. And I soup up my sex life by adding women, boosting condoms, and optimizing dildos.


and Phaedrus comes in with the WIN!
















copius amounts of lulz were had in this thread.


----------



## phibrizo

what did i just read?????


----------



## HypnotiK

Guys, special announcement: I went to the computer store, and the guy told me that putting 5-hour energy in a wc loop could improve my performance ten folds, using pure 5-hour energy instead of simply mixing it in will optimize the boost.


----------



## Futan

I wish I could laugh at this but I'm too disgusted by the fact that a lot reading it will actually believe it...


----------



## Newbie2009

So... to improve performance, I need more motherboardzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:doh:


----------



## Usario

OMG GUISE DO U THINK I SHOULD GET A SECOND M5A97 EVO!?!?!?!!? THX VERY MUCH IN ADVANCE 4 TEH HELP +REP 2 EVRY1 WHO HELPS KTHXBAI

ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO BOOST MY RAM. IM THINKING OF SPENDING $3000 SO I CAN GET 64GB OF 2133MHZ DDR3. I KNOW IT'S GOOD QUALITY IT HAS 1.7V AND CAS 13 LATENCY. AND OPTIMIZE MY GRAPHICS I CAN HAS SUGGESTIONS TO CODE MY OWN DRIVERS!!!!!!!?????????//

THX VRY MUCH 4 THE VERY INFORMATIVE ARTICLE


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulpecula*
> 
> Can someone link me to the equivalent of an SLI bridge for motherboards? I've got a few RE3's I'd link to link together so that I can play BF3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find an sli bridge for my motherboards so I can quad-SLI them together to win the Internet?


....you *can* link motherboards/systems together for a distributed processing.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I see that this "Actual cost of" thing is a series. I have a suggestion for next months piece: "The actual cost of being a completely idiotic dimwit hairbag with a job as a "journalist" for Bloomberg"



and of course the total is: PRICELESS!


----------



## TheNinjaNaren

haahah i legit LOLed... cuz everyone has 3 mobos for gaming right?
Adding motherboards and hosting RAM..... umm how bout adding a SSD and another graphics card?


----------



## Shaded War

I'm about to add another motherboard to my system and SLI it. Who knew this was possible?


----------



## Faraz

Hey guys, does it matter if one of my motherboards is P67 and the other is Z68, or can I still SLI them to boost gaming performance?


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Hey guys, does it matter if one of my motherboards is P67 and the other is Z68, or can I still SLI them to boost gaming performance?


Nope, I crossfired a 790FX with an X79 and no problems


----------



## UltraHoboLord

I still need to *add* a motherboard to my build. That will probably *soup up* my system.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I grabbed an old 10 year old motherboard lying around and added it to my X58 board for increased FPS awesomeness for the cutting edge of the internetz.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Noobs. I added a PS3 to my Xbox, so I could play my PS3 while using my Xbox. Then I thought, wow, I am an idiot, I could have put my Xbox 360S3 In my computer, so then I can play my PS3 while playing my Xbox while on OCN. But then my Phone blue screened.


----------



## BradleyW

I'e just added a motherboard. Now i can run in SLI


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Noobs. I added a PS3 to my Xbox, so I could play my PS3 while using my Xbox. Then I thought, wow, I am an idiot, I could have put my Xbox 360S3 In my computer, so then I can play my PS3 while playing my Xbox while on OCN. But then my Phone blue screened.


ROFL +REP


----------



## Georgevonfrank

More cores is the cheap way to go its all about more motherboards


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Noobs. I added a PS3 to my Xbox, so I could play my PS3 while using my Xbox. Then I thought, wow, I am an idiot, I could have put my Xbox 360S3 In my computer, so then I can play my PS3 while playing my Xbox while on OCN. But then my Phone blue screened.


There is actually a thread somewhere on OCN where someone modded a PC case to fit both PS3 and 360 in it







That way he could play PS3 while on his 360


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Pretty sure this article was written on a MAC....zing!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Pretty sure this article was written on a MAC....zing!


I wouldn't be surprised







most journalists I know write their things on Macs.


----------



## d3310n

Yeah as a pc gamer i often take normal pcs and add parts they didnt have before like motherboards and ram. you only need motherboards and ram if you are a gamer. In my spare time i edit the direct x code to further optimize my graphics.


----------



## ilam3d

Needed the laugh.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

I've been inspired to get a high performance gaming machine going. So, I've decided to cool my system in a tub of Kool-Aid.


----------



## strap624

Realize the author knows nothing about computers, also realize that 70-80% of the general public would not know that everything the author is saying is incorrect, and would believe exactly what was written.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Realize the author knows nothing about computers, also realize that 70-80% of the general public would not know that everything the author is saying is incorrect, and would believe exactly what was written.


Sadly that's true.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

MY GAMING RIG NEEDS A UPS BECAUSE THE DAMN NEIGHTBORHOOD I LIVE IN GETS BLACK OUTS AND FUGGS UP MY OC


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

There are so many things wrong with this comparison. Including a TV and extra crap for the PC like $170 Keyboard (granted I have that keyboard) but not including the $3000 TV that people play their 360 on....
Also $200/month for 105Mbps?????? I can get 100Mbps for $60/month from Charter. What is this guy smoking cause it must be some good stuff.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Realize the author knows nothing about computers, also realize that 70-80% of the general public would not know that everything the author is saying is incorrect, and would believe exactly what was written.


I really wouldn't be surprised if this was true. I was watching some Minecraft mod video earlier and the guy in the video said "you have to download either the multi-core or single-core mod depending on what CPU you have" I scroll down slightly and the comments were full of people asking what they need to do to find out if they have a multi-core or single-core CPU. If a lot of people in there don't know that then they would probably believe anything they read about computers.

EDIT: Not to mention some other picture with the caption "A good girlfriend can save you 200GB on your HDD" there where 200+ comments asking what an HDD is.


----------



## TheGamefreak

Gotta love that on Page #11 "console care" the picture is of an N64 Controller







, Anyway that was epic lulz im embarrassed to only have one motherboard =/ maybe if i overclock my current motherboard?


----------



## .nikon

This thread is full of LOLs.

Just saying.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> EDIT: Not to mention some other picture with the caption "A good girlfriend can save you 200GB on your HDD" there where 200+ comments asking what an HDD is.


So what IS a HDD???









I think my Intel motherboard and my AMD motherboard are compatible; one's LGA the other is PGA. My only question: how will I plug in the power cable?

Edit: I forgot to mention that I just couldn't appreciate the X-Box high quality graphics without the aid of my $4,800 television, and my $200 a month ISP.


----------



## Faded

i just roll down the windows 7 SP1 and it adds more torque to my SUPERCHARGE!!!


----------



## jrbroad77

The sad thing is, this is exactly what you'd be told if you hire a "computer gaming expert" as a consultant. You'd get one of these fools to tell you it's going to cost about $15k to get you started with gaming, then they'd bill you $5k for their "hours" of research.


----------



## Kaze105

Damn, so thats what I am missing. More useless games that each cost 59.99, A ridiculously overpriced TV, a dumb looking chair, and of course, more motherboards.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrbroad77*
> 
> The sad thing is, this is exactly what you'd be told if you hire a "computer gaming expert" as a consultant. You'd get one of these fools to tell you it's going to cost about $15k to get you started with gaming, then they'd bill you $5k for their "hours" of research.


Will people really fall for that?

Hrm


----------



## Uncle Dolans

That was in short, funny.


----------



## bokolife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this comparison. Including a TV and extra crap for the PC like $170 Keyboard (granted I have that keyboard) but not including the $3000 TV that people play their 360 on....
> Also $200/month for 105Mbps?????? I can get 100Mbps for $60/month from Charter. What is this guy smoking cause it must be some good stuff.


The 200 dollar for 105mbps is probably because that is the price of the fastest internet in san francisco... At least from comcast. Of course I don't see the reason for 105mbps internet speed for a call of duty game...


----------



## flyingsaucers

I really hope the author of that article sees this thread.


----------



## tpi2007

I just wrote them feedback (at the bottom of the page where it reads "Rate this page") to tell them what is wrong with the article. The author has clearly no knowledge of what she is writing about and just quotes garbage by someone else without checking .

Incredible how we end up with high profile sites quoting so much garbage, while we could have a member of OCN writing quality content for these same sites.


----------



## Sir Beregond

There's a text Picard facepalm on page 9 of the comments


----------



## Quesenek

Soooo, Is chicken noodle ok? Also should I paint it on the components or just throw it on them?


----------



## alick

so if i add 3 mother boards I should be good for gaming lol haha!


----------



## eskamobob1

made my day









EDIT: and the comp they made a big deal about/ gave as an example was a prebuilt







... its like watching people who cant drive a stick talk about what they did to their car


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Soooo, Is chicken noodle ok? Also should I paint it on the components or just throw it on them?


All wrong, you need to insert it into the CPU socket on your third motherboard. If you only have two motherboards or less you can still use an ISA slot but that will decrease the upping of the soup.


----------



## 66racer

"PCs are the hot rodders of game play," says Jamin Warren

is it wrong to like this part? lol Im sure the rest was comedy though


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Will people really fall for that?
> Hrm


Well, more realistically you could be a consultant to figure out why all of a company's computers "run slow", and make advice on upgrades or choose a new system for them to upgrade to. The only catch is they'll want to see a degree of some sort.. but the pay (>$100/hour billable, and you're technically self-employed) isn't bad. You'd be surprised at all the stupid things companies hire consultants for, it's pretty much "common sense" in terms of optimizing operations etc. (the exception being engineering consultants). Could be as simple as them needing an "expert opinion". Case in point, Bloomberg paid this lady to write this article! Any number of people on OCN are infinitely more qualified to do freelance tech writing for a newspaper.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Wow major poop by Bloomberg! This is a really pathetic piece of writing that just makes them look like idiots!

At least it made me smile!


----------



## BlackVenom

High quality article, imo, you guys just lack the motherboards to correctly display this via Monster Cable.


----------



## selectstriker2

The Real Cost of Being a Video Gamer:
Final Tally: $17,077

Getting a lifetime of LULZ because Jennifer Prince is a freaking moron: Priceless


----------



## alick

I wonder if they will let my comment on there's comments? Lol I posted long one

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## iWantACookie

I didn't read the thread at all, but...

a 4800$ TV?

Really???


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> I didn't read the thread at all, but...
> a 4800$ TV?
> Really???


It must come factory overclocked.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*
> 
> It must come factory overclocked.


Nope, it's not overclocked. IT JUST HAS 5 MOTHERBOARDS!!!!1!!!1!111!1


----------



## Onex

LOL the journalist wrote other articles too some about real estate and where its the most affordable place to live. I found and emailed her, and asked her how to do a tri fire motherboard, and full optimized graphics. And asked her if the tvs were running i7s


----------



## coachmark2

What is this


----------



## Exostenza

Why are you guys being so hard on this guy? I have 3 motherboards in my computer and it lets me overclock my CPU a lot better than any of you with 1 motherboard and water cooling. Adding extra motherboards is cheaper than watwer cooling and allows for a much higher overclock. How do you think I got my CPU to 9GHZ? On air? On water? Come on you fools! On extra motherboards! Everyone knows that! Plus you can fit way more RAM in your system with more than one motherboard and how do you think you get hexa-fire going? On one motherboard? PATHETIC!

Throw out everything you have ever learned about building PCs, take this guy's advice and start stacking mobos in your PC today!


----------



## Ganglartoronto

I've added like 6 motherboards to my current souped up rig. Its really fast.


----------



## xPwn

Here is what I have:

20MBps DSL service, Low latency
1x 10/100 Switch
$750 Gaming PC
5.1 Speakers $70
Cheap LCD $99

Im happy, I have low latency and a great experience. The author of the "story" is an idiot


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so hardcore it makes german porn stars puke


I thought that that was just a server cluster, then I realized that it was composed entirely of PS3s.

Now I have to go clean the bricks out of my pants








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> Guys, special announcement: I went to the computer store, and the guy told me that putting 5-hour energy in a wc loop could improve my performance ten folds, using pure 5-hour energy instead of simply mixing it in will optimize the boost.


Tenfold is doubtful, unless you replace the stock TIM with Crest or Oral-B.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamefreak*
> 
> Gotta love that on Page #11 "console care" the picture is of an N64 Controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Anyway that was epic lulz im embarrassed to only have one motherboard =/ maybe if i overclock my current motherboard?


To be fair, the N64 was a great system - especially if you have a third arm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*
> 
> It must come factory overclocked.


If my monitor looks _good_ at 60Hz... what will it look like at 4.5Ghz?


----------



## seward

Heard you like motherboards so I put a motherboard etc.


----------



## MiKE_nz

And to think I've been wasting the potential of my old motherboard by just letting it sit in the cupboard.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I think I am going to SLI with a second motherboard, maybe I'll get more FPS?


----------



## redsunx

Someone wanna explain to me WTH he just said?


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Hello Mr. Prince,

Well, I'm sure by now your inbox has been flooded with emails of people calling you an idiot and many other much more degrading names. So let me add my voice to them, but harsh words and name calling are quite useless. Since when did an hour of googling equate to an article that is a mixup of so many different viewpoints? You don't seem to realize a few fundamental problems. One, as a PC gamer, we rarely if never buy consoles, and vice versa. The two are mutually exclusive. Finally, thinking that the average person will spend 15,000$ on video games is outrageous. On the top end, one might spend 10,000$ for 3 monitors, a huge tv, an incredible gaming machine, a gaming laptop and all the games you want, and that's if money isn't the point. To most of us, it is and gaming is simply our hobby not our life. Almost any gamer would hands down buy a car if they had 15000$ not a computer with 3 motherboards, which by the way, is quite impossible. With that statement alone you showed how completely you fail to understand how even the most basic computer works. These aren't super computers, they're gaming rigs. Enough said. Please, next time you get paid to publish an article, consider doing at least 15 minutes of research, before you show how utterly out of touch you are with the real world.

Go, do some reading before you make a complete fool of yourself. Again.

You should be fired for an article as poorly researched as the one you wrote.

*Have you considered writing articles for the onion? I hear they're looking for someone like you.*

Sincerely,
Benjamin

emailed.


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Tenfold is doubtful, unless you replace the stock TIM with Crest or Oral-B.


Thanks alot for the precision, my roomate has some Oral-B, so I'll ask if I can use a little bit.


----------



## volim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> SLI those, babies! Also, open up a terminal and make the text green and start optimizing your RAM and graphics!!


Oh my goodness, that was bloody amazing. I lost it so hard. Rep'd for making the best comment ever.


----------



## kennyparker1337

*A picture is worth a thousand words..*


----------



## manolith




----------



## DUpgrade

I wonder if his point was the loss of potential income is like spending money? Everyone must know what the cost of not doing something is just because you're gaming though. I don't like it when people write about things they don't understand, but then again he got attention out of it.


----------



## hxcnero

thanks for the laughs.


----------



## TheLawIX

Sad thing is, people will believe this BS...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Sad thing is, people will believe this BS...










YEP


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillos*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/444496/1st-time-comptuer-build-56k-no-way-funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They got the motherboard idea from ME!"
> 
> .


3 words for you.

GIANT AFRICAN KNIFE.


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

I put all my motherboards in a raid array. Doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## MaxWaves

I have 5 motherboards stack on top of each other


----------



## Nocturin

Final Tally: $17,077

?

That's it? Do I do this every year?

My kids are more expensive.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> Hello *Ms*. Prince,
> Well, I'm sure by now your inbox has been flooded with emails of people calling you an idiot and many other much more degrading names. So let me add my voice to them, but harsh words and name calling are quite useless. Since when did an hour of googling equate to an article that is a mixup of so many different viewpoints? You don't seem to realize a few fundamental problems. One, as a PC gamer, we rarely if never buy consoles, and vice versa. The two are mutually exclusive. Finally, thinking that the average person will spend 15,000$ on video games is outrageous. On the top end, one might spend 10,000$ for 3 monitors, a huge tv, an incredible gaming machine, a gaming laptop and all the games you want, and that's if money isn't the point. To most of us, it is and gaming is simply our hobby not our life. Almost any gamer would hands down buy a car if they had 15000$ not a computer with 3 motherboards, which by the way, is quite impossible. With that statement alone you showed how completely you fail to understand how even the most basic computer works. These aren't super computers, they're gaming rigs. Enough said. Please, next time you get paid to publish an article, consider doing at least 15 minutes of research, before you show how utterly out of touch you are with the real world.
> Go, do some reading before you make a complete fool of yourself. Again.
> You should be fired for an article as poorly researched as the one you wrote.
> *Have you considered writing articles for the onion? I hear they're looking for someone like you.*
> Sincerely,
> Benjamin
> 
> emailed.


*fixed*
Little do people know the writer is a female and writes articles based on the economy. Why she is writing this specific article amazes me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty sure Warren was intending to say...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamin Warren*
> 
> "hard-core gamers often soup up systems by *swapping out* motherboards *for updated units*, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics."


Whether this is an ignorant writer/editor shortening what he originally said or if Warren wasn't being specific enough, we may never know. In any case original quote is full of Fail.









~Ceadder


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I knew the article was going to be full of bull as soon as I saw the pic of people playing..... Original Xbox lol.


Not to mention the n64 on page 11(i wonder how many of you guys made it that far







)

Seriously, did they just copy and paste some 12 year old's wishlist on amazon?

The "gaming on the go" page was especially dubious. After mentioning a psp-300(I'm assuming they meant 3000) and 3ds, implying they at least know of their existence, they say the ipod touch is the better buy because of its touch screen and app store.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Needs more.... motherboard....


----------



## Eskanasi

In the slide called "collectibles and apparel" I approve of the main-featured guys t-shirt.







Obviously this is silly... But like really, what do you expect. Bloomberg is not a tech site.


----------



## kylebinder96

I have a feeling all your joking is just compensating for falling behind the tech curve. I my self have been adding motherboards for a while now, emulators don't deliver a true expressible so I set up 3 pc mobos, and xobox mobo and an n64 mobo in a mix of xfire and sli, If you want to do the same, you will probably have to overclock your case to make room.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Why would anyone get a 105Mb/s network for gaming? If you don't know the difference between throughput and latency, please do not write anything about technology or computers.
> Who still buys $33 Monster HDMI cables?
> Why does a gaming rig need a UPS?


Eh an UPS to me is a must no matter what.


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Adding a case to my computer boosted my performance in Minecraft 10 fold!


Did you try overclocking your case yet?


----------



## magic8ball88

I love how the cost of a gaming pc is $4,000-$5,000. I spent a good amount on my computer, but it was no where near that price and I could have gotten a great computer for a much better price.

TBH I'm having regrets about my 2600K, 16gb of ram and Antec 1200 case. Could have saved myself $200-$300.


----------



## Nicnivian

I SLI my motherboards and watercool my RAM with the spit of expensive, A class hookers. Being a hardcore gamer is just damn expensive in this economy.


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Why would anyone get a 105Mb/s network for gaming? If you don't know the difference between throughput and latency, please do not write anything about technology or computers.
> Who still buys $33 Monster HDMI cables?
> Why does a gaming rig need a UPS?


My HTPC and this PC both are connected to UPSs. Utility Power is dirty like a public swimming pool. UPS cleans it up a bit and protects it.

Most users on this site also don't understand latency and ping, and use them interchangeably, let alone proper throughput terminology. Maybe he's not so different?


----------



## chaogui

I'm surprised that such a respectable article did not suggest overclocking your hard drive. I removed the motor from my 7,200 rpm HDD and replaced it with something I got off eBay, now it runs at 40,000 rpm (four times the speed of a WD velociraptor and I made it for only a fraction of the price). I haven't gotten it to work in my computer yet since I'll need a SATA 24G/s port to support it, this is why I need to SLIfire 4 motherboards together so their 6G/s ports combine into 24G/s.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylebinder96*
> 
> Did you try overclocking your case yet?


Or the hard drive?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Or the hard drive?


Or the power supply?


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Or the power supply?


Too late...


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 3 words for you.
> GIANT AFRICAN KNIFE.


Okay I lost it when he was like,"This one is broken a little, but what you can do is just spit on it. *SPAT*"


----------



## NoiseTemper

Just added a couple mobos, anyone know where i can get a raid driver for these?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> HOLD UP. Now everyone needs to lay off this guy he knows what he is talking about. All journalists do. I actually used his article for the inspiration for a build im working on. You can never have too many components in one stystem.


A part of my brain just exploded.


----------



## rob3342421

when you realise your vision is slowly degrading and don't mind too much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 3 words for you.
> GIANT AFRICAN KNIFE.


or when you see a face at 4:32


----------



## Aparition

Needs more Gigahertz.


----------



## PhuriousGeorge

I found the article very informative. Found lots of input from the comments in the article helpful. Even though my processor is locked, I successfully found a way to overclock my power cable!


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey anyone got some SCSI adapters? I've gotta mod my 5.25 floppy so it'll increase my DOS speeds and allow me to play Lemonade Stand at high enough speeds to kick the neighbor kid off the block.

Then nex week I'm stack my old CPU coolers in the HDD cage to increase bootup times. Bootups will take longer but it will increase the amount of information banked for shut down procedures.









Oh yeah right now I'm also modding the windows of the building so they allow 100% airflow 24/7 during the winter. No windows or doors anywhere. True story.









*Edit* Ripped out the sliding glass door and it cooled my CD drive by 6c.











Ribbon cables were white hot so this is a worthwhile mod. Don't think the landlord is gonna be too enthused but THWH. He don't pay the heat bill.









~Ceadder


----------



## lvlrdka22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh yeah right now I'm also modding the windows of the building so they allow 100% airflow 24/7 during the winter. No windows or doors anywhere. True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* Ripped out the sliding glass door and it cooled my CD drive by 6c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbon cables were white hot so this is a worthwhile mod. Don't think the landlord is gonna be too enthused but THWH. He don't pay the heat bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Why not just bulldoze the building down? Guaranteed even more airflow!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> In addition to souping up my PC by adding motherboards, boosting RAM and optimizing graphics, I also like to soup up my car by adding turbochargers, boosting spoilers, and optimizing carburetors. And I soup up my sex life by adding women, boosting condoms, and optimizing dildos.


























Seriously considering e-mailing a link to this thread to the author.


----------



## Jeffro422

The more motherboards the better!


----------



## kylebinder96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously considering e-mailing a link to this thread to the author.


make her reconsider her career in journalism?


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Guys, Guys! Listen, I gotta fever...and the only prescription...

IS MORE MOTHERBOARD


----------



## ghostrider85

my 60 hertz monitor is the bottleneck right now, i want overclock it to at least 4.1 jigaherts, do i need to replace the stock heatsink?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my 60 hertz monitor is the bottleneck right now, i want overclock it to at least 4.1 jigaherts, do i need to replace the stock heatsink?


not at all, but you doo need to remove it... so what you should do is get another motherboard and CPU... aply TIM to 1 of the CPUs, and now use a compression bracket o hold the motherboards together with CPUs back to back... this should get you a major performance improvement because it will keep all the heat in one place, and we all know heat is energy... this extra energy will alow you clock even higher... this should solve your problem, but if you want just shoot me a PM and i will show you how to connect _4_ motherboards


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my 60 hertz monitor is the bottleneck right now, i want overclock it to at least 4.1 jigaherts, do i need to replace the stock heatsink?


Simple Answer: Yes

Complex Answer: Buy one of these and use this to attach it to the screen part of the monitor that will increase your frames to around 40JHz


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Simple Answer: Yes
> Complex Answer: Buy one of these and use this to attach it to the screen part of the monitor that will increase your frames to around 40JHz


Take his advice seriously, most other people would send you to get a $30 tube of compound. He know that it's all a conspiracy by the man and that Krazy Glue works just as well.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my 60 hertz monitor is the bottleneck right now, i want overclock it to at least 4.1 jigaherts, do i need to replace the stock heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> not at all, but you doo need to remove it... so what you should do is get another motherboard and CPU... aply TIM to 1 of the CPUs, and now use a compression bracket o hold the motherboards together with CPUs back to back... this should get you a major performance improvement because it will keep all the heat in one place, and we all know heat is energy... this extra energy will alow you clock even higher... this should solve your problem, but if you want just shoot me a PM and i will show you how to connect _4_ motherboards
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my 60 hertz monitor is the bottleneck right now, i want overclock it to at least 4.1 jigaherts, do i need to replace the stock heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Answer: Yes
> 
> Complex Answer: Buy one of these and use this to attach it to the screen part of the monitor that will increase your frames to around 40JHz
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Simple Answer: Yes
> Complex Answer: Buy one of these and use this to attach it to the screen part of the monitor that will increase your frames to around 40JHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take his advice seriously, most other people would send you to get a $30 tube of compound. He know that it's all a conspiracy by the man and that Krazy Glue works just as well.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for the big help everyone. Uhm, does anyone know how to convert it to ORGANIC LED?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the big help everyone. Uhm, does anyone know how to convert it to ORGANIC LED?


ist NP







... and as for your next question... it is very simple...

Step 1:
dig a hole

Step 2:
put it in the hole

Step 3:
pay off the guy to say the fertilizer is organic

hope that helps


----------



## Erick Silver

*$3,333: Digital Storm Dreadnought PC with Blu-Ray & DVD Writer/Reader -- Digital Storm*
$800: Samsung SyncMaster 27-Inch 950 Series HDTV 3D Monitor Combo with Apps -- Amazon.com
*$170: Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming -- Logitech*
*$100: Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700 -- Logitech*
$80: Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard with Joystick -- Logitech

Running Tally: $4,607

Really??? The Keyboard and mouse he over paid for.

The "Dreadnought" is a HAF case with whhatever inside. WAAAAAAAYYY overpaid for.

This kind of article here is what is driving gaming into the ground. The sheer idiocy of the reporter and those that buy systems like what they have listed.

$4k+ for a gaming rig.....FAIL!!!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

glad my rigs only cost me about 2 lol


----------



## EasyC




----------



## vikingsteve

Let's kick his ass! That article is such a load of uninformed crap...
Quote:


> $170: Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming -- Logitech


Lol, for that price I could get a Deck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*


LOL that is awesome


----------



## Ceadderman

My gaming rig is still costing me monies. I don't mind though. $1400 from the Egg including OS was not bad considering what I got at the time. I think the only thing that came down below market value was my CPU and that's cause I lapped it, and my PSU cause I brokeded the warranty when I sleeved it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> *$3,333: Digital Storm Dreadnought PC with Blu-Ray & DVD Writer/Reader -- Digital Storm*
> $800: Samsung SyncMaster 27-Inch 950 Series HDTV 3D Monitor Combo with Apps -- Amazon.com
> *$170: Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming -- Logitech*
> *$100: Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700 -- Logitech*
> $80: Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard with Joystick -- Logitech
> Running Tally: $4,607
> Really??? The Keyboard and mouse he over paid for.
> The "Dreadnought" is a HAF case with whhatever inside. WAAAAAAAYYY overpaid for.
> This kind of article here is what is driving gaming into the ground. The sheer idiocy of the reporter and those that buy systems like what they have listed.
> $4k+ for a gaming rig.....FAIL!!!


lol, apparently the $3k model has a 3930k and a SINGLE GTX580. FOR $3K!!!!!ONE

srsly, I could build a machine with quad 7950s (or trifire 7970s if quad scaling with tahiti isn't that great) and a 2600k for the same price.


----------



## NastyFish

I thought this just moderately idiotic until I read closer and saw "adding motherboards". I cried and laughed at the same time.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Winning. I think I woke someone up whilst laughing.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Appears that adding a motherboard to a motherboard is now a real possibility.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209817/bittech-cupp-punkthis-development


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Appears that adding a motherboard to a motherboard is now a real possibility.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1209817/bittech-cupp-punkthis-development


That has been around for a very long time. A supercomputer is basically a bunch of motherboards stuck together. The only problem is it would cost a fortune to do it. That link is for netbooks to give them a bit more power at a reasonable price


----------



## Ceadderman

This was done once before with a motherboard having a addon through PCI slot. Nothing really new, but it's not something that Gamers would typically jump after for their gaming. Especially when you can buy a better GPU, a faster Processor or Upgrade RAM capacity.







lol

I think it's just dumb luck that that Motherboard addon is gonna be available soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## marbleduck

I sent the author an email. I told him to continue to write articles that make me laugh so hard I poop my pants.


----------

